# Meat saw/ grinder combo?



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Guys!
 Do any of you have an all in one like this one from harbor freight? if so, how do you like it?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45006


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive seen this but not used it. I have "used" thier electric grinders. Thier strongest  did not last an hour with me. I since bought a cabelas grinder, and it is a workhorse. i would like to have an electric saw though.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 2, 2008)

My father in law had one, he wasn't to impressed with it. Seems like I remember him saying the blade always jumped off and it was tough cleaning. He bought it on one of those mobile tool trucks from Homier. It looked just like the one you posted.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2008)

MOTS said:


> My father in law had one, he wasn't to impressed with it. Seems like I remember him saying the blade always jumped off and it was tough cleaning. He bought it on one of those mobile tool trucks from Homier. It looked just like the one you posted.



That's exactly the one i'm asking about. Homier's should be hitting this area soon and i was seriously considering getting one. thanks for the response.


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 4, 2008)

We bought one that we keep under our cleaning Shed. The Saw works great for cutting off legs, cutting your own steaks or deer chops. The saw works better for this if the meat is frozen prior to sawing. It was a little hard finding a new blade for it as it is not a standard size. If the Blade is installed and adjusted (right amount of tension, it seems to track very well). Grinder works well as long as you cut the meat into chunks and then don't try to force it or rush it. We grind the meat and the fat separate, then mix them in a Plastic Tub by hand after adding the spices. If we are making cased susage we will run it through again into the cases using a sausage tube.


----------

